# HElp Fuel filter change not going as it should



## oscarsosa (Apr 24, 2004)

I followed all the instructions on how to change the gas filter on a 94 sentra but things are getting pretty ugly:

After installing the filter, putting the gas pump fuse back on, I proceeded to start the car but it didnt. I looked under the hood again only to find gas spilling all over the place. Gas is coming out of the throttle cable line and of course the car is not starting. I have tried doing it all over again, disconecting the gas filter and the gas line and start the car to see if i can un-flood it but nothing is working so far... it keeps doing the same thing....pretty scary....Can anybody tell me what am I doing wrong and what are the chances of survival.... Thanks...


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

First make sure you have the fuel filter flowing the right way, there should be an arrow showing you the flow of the gas, if its not that remove the filter and wash it out and put your mouth on the inlet and blow the direction the gas would go, if you cannot blow through it then it is clogged w/ something. those are the only 2 things I can think it could be. Good Luck


----------



## oscarsosa (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks,

The FRAM filter does not have an arrow, but it has OUT written in the top. I have the OUT side plugged to the hose that comes from the engine and the other side to the line that comes from the fuel tank. I have taken the filter out and blow into it and it doesnt looks clogged. I have tried to start it again and i am still getting lots of fuel coming out from the throttle cable..... any clue....



cupdapimp said:


> First make sure you have the fuel filter flowing the right way, there should be an arrow showing you the flow of the gas, if its not that remove the filter and wash it out and put your mouth on the inlet and blow the direction the gas would go, if you cannot blow through it then it is clogged w/ something. those are the only 2 things I can think it could be. Good Luck


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Well I guarantee you don't have gas flowing out of the throttle cable. The throttle cable is just a braided steel wire in a sleeve connecting the gas pedal mechanically to the throttle valve, got nothing to do with fuel. 

Just get down and dirty with the car and find out exactly where the gas is coming from and fix it.

Oh, and the car isn't not starting because it's flooded. It's not starting because it's getting no gas to the engine. Don't try to un-flood it. Just fix the leak and your car will start.


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

oscarsosa said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The FRAM filter does not have an arrow, but it has OUT written in the top. I have the OUT side plugged to the hose that comes from the engine and the other side to the line that comes from the fuel tank. I have taken the filter out and blow into it and it doesnt looks clogged. I have tried to start it again and i am still getting lots of fuel coming out from the throttle cable..... any clue....


Hmmmm...the only other thing I can I can think of is if your fuel line is rotten you can puncture it while putting the new filter on. Is it leaking b4 it enters the filter or after it leaves? I will try to think of other things it may be. Also dont worry you didnt mess anything up, your car will survive, you just busted a fuel line or something like that.


----------



## oscarsosa (Apr 24, 2004)

*i agree*

You are right, it is just that that was the easiest way I found to describe what I was looking. The gas squirted up from the throttle cable that goes from the top of the engine and gets lost somewhere down, my guess was that the engine was so overflooded with gas that pressure was smomehow making it find its way out from the bottom of the engine up the cable... What I did is I hopped the insides will eventualy dry and allow things to get back to normal.

I certainly like the scenario you picture better. Right now is kinda late but I will check for that leak tomorrow.

Just to double check, the OUT sign on the filter should be towards the engine or facing the line that comes from the tank?? I have the OUT connected to the hose that goes to the engine...



BikerFry said:


> Well I guarantee you don't have gas flowing out of the throttle cable. The throttle cable is just a braided steel wire in a sleeve connecting the gas pedal mechanically to the throttle valve, got nothing to do with fuel.
> 
> Just get down and dirty with the car and find out exactly where the gas is coming from and fix it.
> 
> Oh, and the car isn't not starting because it's flooded. It's not starting because it's getting no gas to the engine. Don't try to un-flood it. Just fix the leak and your car will start.


----------



## oscarsosa (Apr 24, 2004)

The cable that squirts is the one that goes from the top of of the engine ( where the gas pedal and the cruise control cable become one) to somewhere inside the engine. It certainly comes up with pressure, and I can see the gas pouring when I roll up a black worm-like piece of rubber that protects the cable from grimme before it goes inside a harder plastic jacket. This is after it leaves the filter, and I swear I am not allucinating, it (at least) looks like it is coming back from the engine.... Like I mentioned in my othert reply, my guess was that the engine was so flooded with gas that it was being expelled due to the excesive pressure.... I will check for leaks tomorrow, but any other suggestion will help...Thanks..



cupdapimp said:


> Hmmmm...the only other thing I can I can think of is if your fuel line is rotten you can puncture it while putting the new filter on. Is it leaking b4 it enters the filter or after it leaves? I will try to think of other things it may be. Also dont worry you didnt mess anything up, your car will survive, you just busted a fuel line or something like that.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Sounds like the hose that goes to the fuel rail. No big deal. I would try to re-attatch it. You may have lost a band clamp. Soak up all the gas, and try to pinpoint it. You'll have to pull the pump fuse again I would imagine. If the hose is fucked, then just bring it to a local spares shop, and have them help you replace it. Hope that helps.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

It's more then likely a hose has been damaged, my 94 was a little difficult to get changed too the line's were like melted to the filter and a little force was needed. You've probably broke a line in the filter are while changing your filter, just check all line's and determine which it is and replace it! Throttle cable's do not carry fuel what's so ever like said earlier they're just a steel line that move move's your throttle plate.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

oscarsosa said:


> You are right, it is just that that was the easiest way I found to describe what I was looking. The gas squirted up from the throttle cable that goes from the top of the engine and gets lost somewhere down, my guess was that the engine was so overflooded with gas that pressure was smomehow making it find its way out from the bottom of the engine up the cable... What I did is I hopped the insides will eventualy dry and allow things to get back to normal.
> 
> I certainly like the scenario you picture better. Right now is kinda late but I will check for that leak tomorrow.
> 
> Just to double check, the OUT sign on the filter should be towards the engine or facing the line that comes from the tank?? I have the OUT connected to the hose that goes to the engine...


Yikes... maybe you should pay a visit to Mr. Nissanwrench... after all he has more than a million hours of training last year... You just screwed something up... check all your connections... it's a very easy job not much to forget... just double check your work.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea I replaced mine like 2 months ago, just two hoses, make sure the clamps are on tight, only thing would really be is loose clamps or a punctured hoze.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Yea I replaced mine like 2 months ago, just two hoses, make sure the clamps are on tight, only thing would really be is loose clamps or a punctured hoze.


I also had to replace the hoses because that is what was leaking. I replaced the hose that goes from the hardline to the fuel filter... then I replaced the top one just in case. That hose tends to crack with age... I know a few people who have replaced that becaue it was leaking.


----------



## canuuu (Dec 9, 2005)

Pretty much, any rubber line or belt in the engine compartment needs replacing at least in eight years, IMO. Depending on heat, climate, things like that.


----------

